# Transformador fuente conmutada se calienta



## sierra 85 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hola a todos, estoy armando una placa pcb que es una fuente conmutada para alimentar 4 amplificadores TDA 2050, y bien, funciona con 12 voltios de alimentación para convertirlos en +/-20V simétricos. Y el problema viene que en reposo el toroidal se calienta bastante, esta consumiendo 1A, lo cual se me hace mucho para ser un amplificador pequeño. Por lo demás suena bien y funciona, pero me encuentro con el problema de la temperatura.
El transformador tiene unos 2cm de diametro y 1 de altura, con unas 10 vueltas en el primario y unas 25 en el secundario, ambas con toma central. El circuito encargado de hacerlo trabajar es el SG3525a y esta a una frecuencia aproximada de unos 60kHz. Ademas con el osciloscopio he mirado la señal que llega a cada mosfet (uno por cada rama) y el ancho de pulso es de alrededor de el 5%. Los diodos encargados del rectificado los saqué de un amplificador de coche.
Sabe alguien por que puede deberse este problema.
Pongo alguna foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2017)

Díodos en corto o con fuga ?

Díodos comunes en vez de rápidos ?

Capacitores con pérdidas ?

Diagrama ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 26, 2017)

Hola a todos , quizaz ese nucleo enpleyado no sea lo mas adecuado a esa función y este con su flujo magnectico ya saturado donde eso esplicaria lo recalientamento ecesivo mismo sin carga.
?Que tal probar un nucleo "E" y "I" reciclado de una vieja fuente conmutada de PC ?
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 26, 2017)

Hola, coincido con Daniel, en cuanto a núcleo saturado, pero cuando hablas de reposo, te refieres a amplificadores sin señal, o bien desconectas los amplificadores?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2017)

Mis ojitos color rojo sangre están viendo un inductor sobre-recalentado.

¿ Por que la PCB montada del lado del revés ?


----------



## jorger (Jun 26, 2017)

Ojo, que 4 TDA2050 en reposo sí consumen lo suyo bajo mi propia experiencia. En mi 2.1 monté 3 TDA2050 alimentados a +/-16V y limitando la señal de entrada a 1/3.
Hasta en reposo con la entrada de audio en corto hacen calentar al rato el transformador (48W). Nada preocupante, pero da que pensar sobre el punto de trabajo de esos integrados. No así el TDA2030/TDA2006 que son un mecherito.

PD: parece que el toroide es de polvo de hierro típico de las fuentes ATX. No están hechos para trabajar a frecuencias altas. Mirate algún toroide que pueda trabajar bien a esas frecuencias. Pista: color gris ó verde.
Un saludo.


----------



## Diego German (Jun 26, 2017)

Hola coincido con Jorger, al parecer estas usando un toroide de polvo de hierro  de los que utilizan las fuentes de pc a la salida para eiminar interferencias, ese no te sirve para la frecuencia de esta fuente, yo te recomendaria utilizar el de EI33 que comúnmente vienen en las fuentes de pc.

Fogonazo, es una baquelita de doble cara 

Saludos


----------



## sierra 85 (Jun 27, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Díodos en corto o con fuga ?
> 
> Díodos comunes en vez de rápidos ?
> 
> ...



Hola Dosmetros, los diodos que he utilizado son unos skotky, (no recuerdo bien como se escribe) en dos encapsulados tipo to220, las referencias son las siguientes, DSTF20120CR y DSTF20120C uno en anodo comun y otro en catodo comun. 
En cuanto a los capacitores estan bien. Los cambié por otros y sigue igual.

Aqui dejo el esquema.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , quizaz ese nucleo enpleyado no sea lo mas adecuado a esa función y este con su flujo magnectico ya saturado donde eso esplicaria lo recalientamento ecesivo mismo sin carga.
> ?Que tal probar un nucleo "E" y "I" reciclado de una vieja fuente conmutada de PC ?
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel, pues no sé la verdad, he bobinado otro toroide distinto que es mas grande, lleva 12+12 vueltas de primario y unas 28 + 28 en el secundario, y sigue en las mismas el tema.





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, coincido con Daniel, en cuanto a núcleo saturado, pero cuando hablas de reposo, te refieres a amplificadores sin señal, o bien desconectas los amplificadores?



Hola Gudino, me refiero a sin señal, con la entrada a masa





Fogonazo dijo:


> Mis ojitos color rojo sangre están viendo un inductor sobre-recalentado.
> 
> ¿ Por que la PCB montada del lado del revés ?



Hola Fogonazo, si, elinductor está recalentado, pero es por un problema anterior que tuve y se puso así. Ya le cambiaré si consigo que vaya esto mejor.
Y sí, como dice un compañero es una pcb de doble cara, ya que ocupa el tamaño posterior de un radio cassete de coche, al cual quiero darle este aporte de potencia montando esta placa.





jorger dijo:


> Ojo, que 4 TDA2050 en reposo sí consumen lo suyo bajo mi propia experiencia. En mi 2.1 monté 3 TDA2050 alimentados a +/-16V y limitando la señal de entrada a 1/3.
> Hasta en reposo con la entrada de audio en corto hacen calentar al rato el transformador (48W). Nada preocupante, pero da que pensar sobre el punto de trabajo de esos integrados. No así el TDA2030/TDA2006 que son un mecherito.
> 
> PD: parece que el toroide es de polvo de hierro típico de las fuentes ATX. No están hechos para trabajar a frecuencias altas. Mirate algún toroide que pueda trabajar bien a esas frecuencias. Pista: color gris ó verde.
> Un saludo.



Buscare ese tipo de toroide, estos dos que puse son amarillos. 
Este es el otro que hice, y seguia calentando.



Diego German dijo:


> Hola coincido con Jorger, al parecer estas usando un toroide de polvo de hierro  de los que utilizan las fuentes de pc a la salida para eiminar interferencias, ese no te sirve para la frecuencia de esta fuente, yo te recomendaria utilizar el de EI33 que comúnmente vienen en las fuentes de pc.
> 
> Fogonazo, es una baquelita de doble cara
> 
> Saludos



Gracias, aun así buscare ese tipo de toroide


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2017)

Cambiá ese nucleo de toroide !

Puede servir un transformador de fuente de PC de los cuadrados


----------



## sierra 85 (Jun 27, 2017)

Aún así debo mencionar que el capacitor de 470uF de la entrada del transformador, se calienta bastante también. Si le dejo conectado se mete algo de ruido en los altavoces, algo así como un "ssssssssssssssssssss". 
Y sin este capacitor he puesto la punta del osciloscopio en la entrada de tension del transformador, y se aprecian unos picos de tensión. 

Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 27, 2017)

Prueba la fuente desconectando los amplificadores y chequea el consumo.


----------



## sierra 85 (Jun 27, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Prueba la fuente desconectando los amplificadores y chequea el consumo.



Hola Gudino, como mencionas, hice eso que me comentas, no me acordé en comentarlo, con los amplificadores desconectados no tiene consumo apreciable. 
Gracias





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiá ese nucleo de toroide !
> 
> Puede servir un transformador de fuente de PC de los cuadrados



Tengo también estos toroides, es igual en tamaño al que tenia montado la pcb al principio, ese pequeño. Estos son verdes pero no los he probado. Buscare esos cuadrados que me decis


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2017)

Podés probar con esos verdes


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 27, 2017)

Buenas, no sé si será fiable y supongo que buscando en el foro se encontrará.
Fiándonos de la lista, el núcleo toroidal amarillo puede que esté trabajando un poco "apurado".



Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 27, 2017)

Bueno, pero que ocurre con la temperatura, estando los amplificadores desconectados? Pues si dices que el consumo alcanza 1A. con dichos amplificadores, hace pensar que estás llegando a la potencia máx. admisible por dicha fuente. Siendo así, habrá que buscar amplificadores con mejor rendimiento.


----------



## sierra 85 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hola compañeros, gracias por el aporte.
Bien os cuento mas, he bobinado un toroide verde con las mismas vueltas en primario y secundario que el anterior amarillo. Le puse y algo bajó el consumo (0.8A), pero seguia calentando algo con lo cual bobiné otro verde, pero con 4+4 vueltas en primario y 10+10 en secundario, y bajo el consumo en reposo a 0.5A, con lo cual veo que debo conseguir menor inducción en los bobinados. Tambien probé con un nucleo tipo EI que tenia por casa, es parecido a ese modelo El33 para que os hagais una idea, y consumo en reposo 0.5A tambien, con lo cual ambas pruebas fueron satisfactorias, pero ocurre lo siguiente, cuando meto la señal de audio, empieza a sonar todo bien, pero según subo el volumen se meten unos ruidos muy molestos, unos pitidos muy feos. He hecho un video( no muy bueno pero se puede apreciar lo que pasa. He metido una señal de 100Hz y vereis que ocurre.
Como dato tengo puesto como filtro dos capacitores de 2200uF por rama. Osea 4400uF para los +20v y 4400 para los -20v.
También probé la entrega de potencia de la fuente con lo cual conecté unas lamparas de 24v, y esta pasaba de los 6A de consumo y mantenia la tension sin problema. 
Pongo un video.








He probado cambiando y probando diferentes masas y nada


----------



## sierra 85 (Jun 29, 2017)

He probado a alimentar los amplificadores con un transformador normal de 220 a 15+15. que se queda en unos 21v, y no hace ese ruido. Podría ser problema de filtrado? 
Gracias


----------



## Diego German (Jun 29, 2017)

Hola, tienes unida la masa del primario con la del secundario?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 29, 2017)

Hola, analiza con el osciloscopio, para ver que ocurre con las tensiones de la fuente. Si todo va bien, el problema lo genera el amplificador, pues parece ser que autooscila.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 30, 2017)

Filtra correctamente la fuente de alimentación
el capacitor que va cerca del trafo (punto medio a gnd) tiene que ser de 35v 3300uF o mas... ya que es el que se carga con la batería y EL puede suministrar los picos de en alta frecuencia también reduce un poco el ruido...
la alimentación del ka3525 también tiene que tener un filtro extra (50v 10uF y un cap 104/103)
luego de los diodos (con el toroide amarillo) agregale el inductor de salida (entre caps y diodos) luego de los caps van los inductores verticales, el filtro final de la fuente tiene que ser de al menos 2 caps de 1000uF por  rama...
agrega los  dos snubber  que van en el primario del trafo (r+cap)  
para las conecciones usa cables de 4mm o mas... 


Saludos!


----------



## sierra 85 (Jul 1, 2017)

Diego German dijo:


> Hola, tienes unida la masa del primario con la del secundario?



Hola Diego, en un principio tenia ambas masas (la de la fuente y el secundario del transformador) separados por una resistencia de 12 Ohms, probé cambiandola por un punte, despues probé con una de 220 ohms y sigue igual





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, analiza con el osciloscopio, para ver que ocurre con las tensiones de la fuente. Si todo va bien, el problema lo genera el amplificador, pues parece ser que autooscila.



Hola Gudino, como mencionas, medí con el osciloscopio la tension de fuente, y no es una linea perfecta, hace algunos picos de tensión. Debe ser por eso ya que al alimentarlo con un transformador normal de red, ya no autooscilaba. Solo autooscla cuando la fuente trabaja.





shevchenko dijo:


> Filtra correctamente la fuente de alimentación
> el capacitor que va cerca del trafo (punto medio a gnd) tiene que ser de 35v 3300uF o mas... ya que es el que se carga con la batería y EL puede suministrar los picos de en alta frecuencia también reduce un poco el ruido...
> la alimentación del ka3525 también tiene que tener un filtro extra (50v 10uF y un cap 104/103)
> luego de los diodos (con el toroide amarillo) agregale el inductor de salida (entre caps y diodos) luego de los caps van los inductores verticales, el filtro final de la fuente tiene que ser de al menos 2 caps de 1000uF por  rama...
> ...



Hola shevchenko, gracias por la información. Hice algo parecido con lo que tenia por casa para el tema del filtrado de salida de la fuente ya que desconozco el valor de esos inductores que mencionas (pondré esquema para ver si entendí bien). 

A la salida del rectificador coloqué un condensador por rama de 2200uF, seguido de un inductor doble con nucleo tipo EI, un bobinado para la rama positiva y otro para la negativa, de unos 5.6mH cada uno, y despues otro par de condensadores de 2200uF. Con lo cual mejoró algo y el consumo de la fuente en el primario bajó a 0.25A en reposo, manteniendo sus +/-20v a la salida la propia fuente, pero la autooscilación empezaba otra vez.

Y bien, se me hace raro que haya estos problemas de filtrado aunque apunta todo a eso, lo que tengo observado es que muchos amplis de coche que llevan su fuente conmutada, prescinden de inductores despues de los diodos de rectificado, llevan uno o dos capacitores y dan una salida de tension limpia, es raro esto.

En cuanto a los "SNUBBER" que comentas, que valor seria aceptable para ello, he visto esquemas que como bien dices llevan dos, uno en cada salida de bobinado al mosfet, y algunos solo uno, conectado entre embos bobinados de salida al mosfet.
Como se calcularian esos valores de R,C y L de salida despues del rectificador?

Gracias a todos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 1, 2017)

Hola, entonces tienes uno de dos problemas. O la fuente no tolera la demanda de la carga o bien deberá mejorarse el filtrado de dicha fuente, quizás con un filtro L-C o filtro PI.


----------



## sierra 85 (Jul 1, 2017)

Aqui dejo los esquemas.

El primero pregunto si seria lo correcto, y a poder ser, cuales serian los valores correctos para los inductores?

El segundo fué como lo modifiqué, bajo el consumo en reposo, pero la autooscilacion volvia a aparecer.

El tercero y cuarto es sobre los snubber que me comentais, cual me recomendais y sobre unos valores aceptables de R y C para ello.

Gracias a todos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 1, 2017)

El filtro correcto es el de la foto N2.


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 2, 2017)

foto 1 es la correcta y el inductor es doble y en contrafase!
la foto 4 es la correcta del snuber pero la red RC va de cada extremo al centro (+positivo) 
agrega bien cerca del trafo un cap desde el punto medio (+) a GND  2200uF 
los caps de la fuente bajalos a 1000uF o menos...
con 1000uF podes filtrar 10A en estas fuentes... sólo agregas más si estas muy justo de potencia y la fuente no se recupera de los picos...

otro detalle... 
fíjate la realimentacion..
y fíjate la frecuencia...
(podes agregarnun potenciometro para variar on carga)


----------



## Diego German (Jul 2, 2017)

Hola, Sierra 85 revisa el hilo de a fuente DC-DC de Mariano ahi indica como armar el inductor de salida, tambien puedes ver como colocar la red snubber.

Saludos.


----------



## sierra 85 (Jul 6, 2017)

Gracias a todos, cuando tenga un tiempo me pongo a ello y cuento las novedades


----------

